# Cobblestone Mesh Pavers



## sweetea (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello!! I am looking for a company that sells Cobblestone Mesh Pavers. The research I have done online shows that they may be imported from China, but I wanted to know if anyone knows of any US based companies that might sell them. We are hoping to create a patio in the front yard and would really like to use the mesh pavers rather than individual. I am located in Northern California so suppliers in this area would be great. I have also seen them called cobblestone paver mats. Any information that is provided would be extremely helpful and appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The term "Cobblestone Mesh" does not provide much of a clue as to what you need.

The traditional pavers are available everywhere and the cost of shipping a paver from China could be ridiculous, although they do make the same products there as are made here using the same technology and are the same price before the freight and handling.

It sounds like a low tech temporary landscaping material that is only found on the internet.

Dick


----------



## sweetea (Aug 22, 2011)

*concretemasonry*

Thanks concretemasonry for letting me know more info is needed...I actually saw them used on a Yard Crasher Episode that aired on July 19th @ about 1pm or 1:30pm PST. It looked as though several individual pavers were put together on sheet to save time from installing the pavers individually. On the show they were called cobblestone paver pads, cobblestone paver mats. Was hoping there was a local supplier I could find in CA. I appreciate your time. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

It sounds to me like you're describing soemthing that's not quite the traditional concrete paver.

I've seen several products for sale which are made of a recycled rubber cast into the shape of an assembled paver set, typically in the range of 16" x 16".

Like these?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Setting the pavers is not the slow part of the job. For a contractor, it will take 1 to 3 people to supply the pavers to a single man laying them.

The major items in a paver job are the base compacting and leveling and the logistics of getting the pavers near to where they will be installed.

If it is a very small DIY job, one person can do it with a wheelbarrow, a shovel and a rented compactor.

Products on a DIY show are only there because they offered them free and paid to get them used. - Did you ever notice the close-up of the tools where the brand name was always noticeable?

Dick


----------



## smithfly114 (Sep 24, 2008)

I know exactly what you are talking about.
We used them for our backyard patio.
I don't know where you are in Nor Cal, but I am there too and we bought our supplies from SBI Building Materials.
Contact them and see if they have what you are looking for.


----------



## DIYMissy (Aug 26, 2011)

*Cobblestone Mesh Paver*

I found the link to the product listed on DIY Network. I saw the same show and think it would be a great time saving product. Let me know if you use it and your satisfaction with the product. Good Luck!

http://cobblesystems.com/local-dealers/


----------



## Hillhoney (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome! I came here looking for info on where to buy these cobblestone mats in Connecticut. I saw the same episode of Yard Crashers and thought it looked like a fantastic idea! I just hope they aren't insanely expensive!


----------



## geterdonejim (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey Sweetea,
Did you ever find the mesh pavers you were looking for? I saw the ones on Allibaba and was wondering what it would cost to buy them from China as well. Only saw one US mfg. Maybe they buy them from China.

If you have any pics of your project would like to see how it turned out. Looking to do an apron for my driveway.


----------

